# What's Your FAVORITE comfort food



## amazing23f (Feb 5, 2004)

cottage cheese topped with fresh cherries, peaches, and rasberry Syrup on top, and a sprinkle of graded dark chocolate.


what is your favorite comfort food ???


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

roasted chicken, mashed potatoes, chocolate cake....happened to be dinner last night, interesting how you choose to maket your comfort food when it has been one of those days.


----------



## azrael (Feb 9, 2004)

clam chowder from a can with freshly grated parmesean


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

OK , I will admit it . A friggen good tuna casserole with peas and fresh baked bread ! Or for quickness a grilled cheese sand with campbells tomato soup ! yikes , this is personal ..........


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

American Pate,

aka "meatloaf" mashed potatoes with lots of butter

Sweet peas :chef: 

My Tanta Bella's ladkis.


----------



## azrael (Feb 9, 2004)

oh and my secret food vice:
Pancakes with pure Maple Syrup.
YUM


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Although this has been asked before, I think for me it's situational. Sometimes it has to be real macaroni and cheese made with sharp Wisconsin cheddar and topped with buttery breadcrumbs. Save the crispy edges for me!

Other times it's cheesecake, or warm challah with butter and honey, or potato chips. A bowl of matzo ball soup with mostly matzo balls will do it if my tummy's the problem.

Carbs: whether sweet or savory, that's usually it!


----------



## genevieve.m (Jul 16, 2003)

Oh, I dig macaroni cheese now and then but my favourite comfort food is potato chips with dip. In NZ we have a range of sour cream dips that are addictive, my favourite is cheese and onion. Match that with a bag of plain salted thick cut potato chips, Gin and tonic and your set.

Is there anything nutritional in this…?


----------



## chefjason (Mar 8, 2004)

Stemming back to childhood memories nothing beats macaroni and cheese with sliced hot dogs.


----------



## phoenix-thereal (Mar 10, 2004)

_Camarones al mojo de Ajo_... which tranlates into: Shrimp smothered in Garlic.  Although, I first have to become comfortable about paying the price for the shrimp.  Oh yeah, about a pound of that in jumbos and I am quite comfortable. 

Then too, there is good ol' standby house brands of 'Kraft Macaroni and Cheese' that can be bought on sale for as little as 4 or 5 for a dollar..... :lips:


----------



## jturpin4 (Mar 6, 2004)

I agree with the mac and cheese!


----------



## scottgreenwood (Oct 5, 2003)

Risotto made with real broth and just the right amount of parmigiano.

Or, if I'm feeling like a kid -- mac & cheese, finished under the broiler.


----------



## phoenix-thereal (Mar 10, 2004)

Hehe... if this were a poll, it appears that mac & cheese would be way out front by now. :lips:


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Practically anything with any chocolate...even better if it was all chocolate like chewy chocolate brownie with white chocolate chunks iced with dark chocolate icing on the side of a chocolate ice cream dusted with coco powder...

...and just for the **** of it, white and dark chocolate shavings


----------



## miele (Mar 31, 2004)

I've never had real mac 'n' cheese, so I'll go with homemade Lentil Soup, Nonna style and garlic toast.


----------



## ritafajita (Mar 2, 2002)

Mashed potatoes or potato soup. When I get stressed out, I lose my appetite. But I can always eat potatoes. Mac and cheese is great, too, as are sauteed mushrooms (w/butter & garlic), home canned green beans, grits cooked all day, and warm biscuits.

I have to admit, I also have a thing for canned clam chowder :lips: 

RF


----------



## fyfas (Jul 12, 2001)

Chicken Pot Pie; sometimes with green chiles as part of the mix. In the dead of winter - fireplace time - a beef stew.


----------



## chunghan (Apr 23, 2004)

I think it'd be a toss up between german lentil soup and kim chee with bacon. My korean roommate introduced me to this one. Basically it's just kim chee stir fried with bacon, but the bacon is only cooked long enough to be done. So it's really fatty meat with kim chee. It's oily and spicy. It taste so good, but you just feel like you're going to have a heart attack afterwards.


----------



## chefgirlrd (Jun 18, 2003)

Turkey dinner.....mmmmmmm
with homemade stuffing and mashed potatoes
and cranberry sauce. yummy!!!! :bounce: 
I think thats what I'll make sunday!


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

chicken, meatloaf, mashed potatoes, home-made mac and cheese or - - CHOCOLATE :bounce:


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I have a lot of comfort foods. It really all depends on the time of year and the mood I am in. Some of my favorites, all ready mentioned, are Mac & Cheese, MASHED POTATOES, stuffing, MOM's Meatloaf, Clam Chowder, Stew.

Others, not already mentioned, are Chili, BLT's (can't believe no said this one), Hamloaf, Lasagna, Dream Sandwiches (Grilled cheese and bacon, dipped in French Toast batter and topped with real maple syrup!!).


----------



## elakinsouth (May 22, 2004)

I love that.
Regards,
Ed


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Markets opened this week and a couple of the farmers brought in Eng. or shell peas....NOT sugar snaps.....YUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMM.....must have gone through a couple #'s sharing, shelling......my mom used to give us a block of frozen baby peas instead of popsicles when we were little, nothing like them! Sugar sweet with no additives. Really funny how many people asked how I would fix the peas......um, what do you mean?!~ they never make it home. Why would I cook um? The carrots were exceptional also.


----------



## phishcake (Jun 4, 2008)

I work at a steakhouse and the price of beef is expected to rise--(as everything else) so my boss and I are trying to work out some new "comfort foods " to add. We already have Beef stew on the menu ( utilize leftover prime rib) as well as meatloaf ( utilizing meat scraps- we grind it down)

any idea for more "cost effective" comfort foods....I'm thinking......




spag & meat balls
chili
shepard's pie
(all of which use up excess ground beef)

and ....

chix & dumplings
mac& cheese




the thing is........the line is tiny!

we use a skeleton crew ( chef, me, salad guy, 2 or 3 dishwasheers)

and we do close to 450 on a busy Sat night in the winter (ski resort town)


So to ad these new $$$$$ opportunities , things need to be stirred up a bit, and .....right now ...how things are, it's smooth! we can do 450 covers off this tiny line w/ two of us!! 

So......the dilema we face is how to implement these other dishes ...and still have things run smooth? And (knowing my tight assed boss) how to do it w/out adding more labor???

(btw--I think what the 2 or 3 of us do is amazing, but he's come to expect it from us)


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

cheese burger.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

well, apart from sweets, i'd say a really good chicken pot pie, with mushrooms, peas, celery, carrots and onions, a real veloute' sauce and biscuit crust with just a hint of sugar in it or a cornbread crust. 

But since the only way i can get that is to make it myself where i live, i have to say cheerios with raisins and milk. 

Oh, and do pancakes count as sweets? If not, buttermilk pancakes with homemade blueberry syrup (don;t bother to put the blueberries inside, you don;t taste them anyway, but the blueberry syrup is another story). They're so easy to make i can count it as comfort even if i have to make them (and if i don.t i won't get those either)


----------



## humpty99 (Mar 5, 2008)

Rigatoni pasta with a garlic tomato cream sauce with either sausage or short rib pieces finished with a hunk of goat cheese.


----------



## yorvo (Jun 11, 2008)

Breakfast. Two easy eggs, sausage, and hash browns or some sort of fried potato. Ketchup for the potato.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2008)

Congee -- any sorts, fish, chicken, pork, shellfood.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Well, I'll jump on the Mac and cheese bandwagon- a favorite from my childhood but now made with imported pasta and designer cheeses. We like to top it with Wheat germ flakes instead of bread crumbs. They brown up nicely and ease your conscience a little.

Another childhood favorite is franks split down the middle and stuffed with what my mother called "rat trap cheese" (as I remember, the sharpest cheddar available in those days), and yellow mustard, and topped with a big mound of mashed potatoes. Baked in the oven until cooked through, cheese melted, and the potatoes slightly browned.

Again, it's now designer sausages, aged cheddar, and Dijon mustard. But - God help us - my wife sometimes uses instant mashed potatoes!

I try so hard to be sophisticated... :look:

Mike


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

ice cream. :look:


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Spaghetti and meatballs, or tomato soup (Campbell's will do) with cubes of cheese melted in it.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Interesting. A 'comfort food' thread from 2002 is competing, so to speak, with one from 2004. It could be from 1974, or 1952, or whenever. You'll always have your basic, timeless classics to fuel the belly and form the smile.

mjb.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Roast beef, potatoes and carrots roasted in the pan with the meat juices, gravy made from all the pan juices (so its loaded with fat:lol.

Campbell's tomato soup and grilled cheese.

Chocolate,
chocolate,
chocolate.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

hmmm,,, depending on my mood:

A potato, ham, and cheese casserole...at least the one I make anyway

Pepperoni Pizza with extra sauce and cheese...mmmmmmmm

Po' Man Enchiladys,..... a family recipe involving lotsa ground beef, lotsa red onions as part of a thick marinara sauce, lotsa cheese and (secret ingredient) the saltine crackers that are formed in 4 to a square to make and separate layers of sauce and cheese. this usually is in the old 9x13 pan, well 2 of them...3 at most

p.s. i don't wanna hear that the crackers will get soggy, they do and they don't, meaning they work great if ya do it right.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

A new favorite for the day. I was fixing my wife a BLT sandwich - so make bacon my favorite comfort food. For now, at any rate.

mjb.


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

ohh yeah shroom your speaking my language honey im the same with fresh peas and also fresh green beans, i used to pop frozen peas in my mouth too and suck them like a popsicle 

mmmm let me think potatoes potatoes potatoes, gravy, cheese, chocolate,
french toast, pancakes, bacon butties ohh and did i mention potatoes potatoes potatoes :talk::talk:


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

On further reflection, I neglected to mention what my folks knew and loved as "Greasy Old Spaghetti." It may have been a Missouri thing.

Back in the day when choice, garbage-fed pigs had some real fat on them, she'd put some almost-cooked spaghetti in a pan, and a pork roast on a rack above, and roast it so the copious drippings would land in the spaghetti.

With a little salt and a LOT of black pepper, it was sensational. We try to duplicate it with olive oil nowadays, but it just isn't the same. 

I guess I gotta find me an heirloom hog. 

Mike


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

I like a nice hamburger. Nice a juicy with a nice roll and a nice peice of cheese with lettuce and tomato on the top. 1 squirt of katchup and its ready to go. 

with nice crunchy fries. 

YUMM


----------



## phishcake (Jun 4, 2008)

sounds.......nice.


----------



## luke1049 (Jul 7, 2008)

Slow roasted prime rib ... the comfort comes from smelling it cook all afternoon!


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

mmmmm yummo its super cold here that would warm me up nicely , what time is lunch


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

As of yesterday it's gotta be an Oyster 'Po Boy.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Home-made italian sausage and fried peppers all scrambled together with eggs on a fresh toasted ciabatta roll or French bread.


----------

